# Heat Press Pad Protector?



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

How many of you use the pad protectors on your heat press? I don't have one, but was looking at getting one. I think it would make the shirts slide on and off a lot easier and also reduce some of the press lines on the edge of the platen.

But the only one I've found is $60. That sounds very expensive to me. Can anybody recommend any other that might e cheaper. My press is 15"x15".

Thanks,
Rusty


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I think it would make the shirts slide on and off a lot easier and also reduce some of the press lines on the edge of the platen.


I have one and I dig it. You can find more posts about it with search for teflon in the forums.

There's one for $27 at imprintables.com


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks! That's what I was looking for. I knew I had seen one recently around that price, but couldn't remember where I saw it.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

It also keeps 2 sided jobs from sticking to the bottom. It's worth the money.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

teflon comes in different thickness, the cheaper $$$ ones wear out quick and start to rip on the closest corners to you. 


....I guess it depends on the volume of shirts you print. 

For 20-50/day, for sure spend a little more and get the thick teflon.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I think you guys are speaking about this material that looks like shelving paper which I ordered for my DK20s. I thought it was just some packing but when I didnt see anything which I thought should look like a protector, I figured this must be the teflon.

Now that I have the press and the teflon, I need to figure out how they go together. 

This site has been so helpful, glad we have it. Otherwise, I am sure I would not have purchased the DK or any other press. I have enjoyed reading the many posts.

Thanks all.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

In general, the teflon is used between the heating element and the shirt. It protects the shirt from the heat and the heating element from the design.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have read in several posts about some people who after printing the transfer onto the shirt and pulling the transfer paper of repressing the shirt with the teflon . why is that ? and if its important do you do it with all transfers ?

Thanks
mark


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

In some cases, the teflon sheet will help the colors look brighter or give it a slightly gloss look. Most people press with a teflon sheet after doing vinyl to reinforce the adhesive on the vinyl after removing the carrier sheet. I strongly recommend using the teflon platten protector and a teflon sheet.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Mark's right. The final press helps secure the vinyl to the shirt after removing the backing. And it also gives it a betting looking finish (texture) to the vinyl. Without the final teflon press, it looks like... well.. vinyl. And anything that can be done to make it look like like vinyl helps.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

These pad protectors are pricey,but replacing a pad would cost more. I always use a teflon sheet on the pad. It's better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## pdloran (Feb 16, 2007)

i made one out of moms ironing board cover.it was teflon material.it was even silver.it work well till i could get the real deal.in a pinch or low budget its good platen protector.mom does not think so.oh well.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I think you guys are speaking about this material that looks like shelving paper which I ordered for my DK20s. I thought it was just some packing but when I didnt see anything which I thought should look like a protector, I figured this must be the teflon.


Does the paper you received look like just a "sheet", or does it have fitted edges around the side like a bed sheet would?

The teflon pad protector has a fitted sheet look at the bottom so you can attach it to the bottom platen of your press.

The regular teflon sheets are used between the top platen and the actual transfer so you don't get ink on your top platen.

Also check out this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t11220.html


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I have something that looks like a sheet. I need to look further into this because I paid a nice amount for it "Coastal." I just assumed this is what everyone is using. Not sure how to use it just yet. Waiting for my transfer paper.

I guess I would take this sheet and place it on something. I have no idea how this sheet is used....I was thinking putting over the tshirt before pressing.

So I guess its protecting the top pad? 

I will be glad when I get through Steps 1-10 of heatpress lol.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Ujudgnme2 said:


> I have something that looks like a sheet. I need to look further into this because I paid a nice amount for it "Coastal." I just assumed this is what everyone is using. Not sure how to use it just yet. Waiting for my transfer paper.
> 
> I guess I would take this sheet and place it on something. I have no idea how this sheet is used....I was thinking putting over the tshirt before pressing.
> 
> ...


Yep, I had the samem "what is this sheet for" reaction when I got my heat press supplies 

This thread here helped out a lot.

The sheet protects the transfer you are pressing from getting stuck to the top platen of your press. You put the transfer on the shirt and the telfon sheet on the transfer and the press closes down over the teflon sheet instead of the transfer.

There's another thing called the teflon pad protector that goes over the BOTTOM platen and it fits like a bed sheet (with fitted sides). That allows you to easily slide the shirt on and off the press, and it can protect the bottom of your heat press from getting transfers stuck on it when doing two sided presses.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

rusty said:


> Thanks! That's what I was looking for. I knew I had seen one recently around that price, but couldn't remember where I saw it.


After struggling with placing shirts on without the pad for awhile I broke down and got one when I got an order for a hundred shirts. I wonder how I pressed without it. Sometimes a little too slippery but it's great. I have a 16 x 20 and don't recall spending that much for it. I got it from either coastal or imprintables. Can't remember.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

That pad protector looks just like the pad for a table top iron board.


----------



## dzimmer (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's another one for $29 at Bestblanks.
Heat Press Stain Protection & Accessories


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

The sheet is fine, but I am using an old tshirt as a pad protector. Might invest the $63 later. Dang this business venture is costl...seems like everything I get into is. As a child cb radios, computers, photography now tshirt printing. Unlike the other things I have ventured into, tshirt printing willl be profitable.



Rodney said:


> Yep, I had the samem "what is this sheet for" reaction when I got my heat press supplies
> 
> This thread here helped out a lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

This is the cheaper one...there is one that is about $60+ and its thick. Looks like the cover for an iron board.



dzimmer said:


> Here's another one for $29 at Bestblanks.
> Heat Press Stain Protection & Accessories


----------



## Reyes (Dec 26, 2010)

They only go on the bottom???? The pad protector?


----------

